# Lake Camanche 9/4 (Northern Calif)



## LDUBS (Sep 5, 2017)

Seems smoke from wildfires has pretty much covered most of Northern California. See the hazy photo below. This is about 75 miles from my house. Sky looks the same at my place. I got out early this morning to avoid the rec boaters. Was on my way back to the dock by 9:30. Managed to boat 4 decent rainbows (largest was 21"). Lost two others. Released two smallmouths and a crappie. I was trolling at 30' to 40' in deep water. Caught everything at 30' to 35'. 

Anyway, this was a decent day of fishing for me!

Edit: Sorry, don't know what is going on with the upside-down photo, & don't know how to fix it.


----------



## Jim (Sep 8, 2017)

Thanks for the report! I want to fish Cali one day.


----------



## Stumpalump (Sep 8, 2017)

The news is all about Irma but if not for that all the wildfires would be noted. It's even nasty here near North of Phoenix. Nice catch!


----------



## LDUBS (Sep 8, 2017)

Right outside my front door is a mountain sticking up about 3,000 feet above my house's elevation. One day last week the smoke was so thick I couldn't even see it. 

I will take the smoke any day of the week over Irma or Harvey.


----------

